# Your first Miniature Horse



## atotton (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to see pictures of your first miniature horse, or horses if you bought more than one for your first purchase. My first miniatures are Duey ( black gelding) and Hope (black and white pinto).


----------



## chandab (Nov 25, 2012)

Dakota was my first mini.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 25, 2012)

HFM RIO BRAVO

Bobby

2000 30.5" bay stallion

AMHA/AMHR

sire: Komokos Apple Jack

dam: Dun Dreamins Lady Sassafrass

Heavy Komokos and Johnstons bred.

My pride and joy!

Altho not desired in todays fancy refind market, He is my main herd sire and love his foals!


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 25, 2012)

I like this thread




Shadow is my first mini


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 25, 2012)

My first mini was my graduation gift from my parents. Maple Hollows Sir Spot aka Spotty was a cute little fireball of a stallion LOL! He had tons of personality and was just a great boy and gorgeous. I made the tough decision to sell him and found out this year that he passed away, most likey due to colic, they were unsure as to cause. Made me very sad to hear that but it sounded like he had a great new home that loved him a lot and he was getting to run with his herd of mares. I wasnt using him much for breeding so decided it was unfair to keep him around as a stallion but I felt he was too nice of a boy to geld so let him go on to his own herd. RIP to my little man but glad I got to spend so many years with him and also glad he was in a good place when he passed.


----------



## atotton (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks I love seeing the horses that got us started in the world of minis.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 25, 2012)

Our first miniature was a silver dapple pinto gelding 31" tall with a heart of gold-got him in 2003

my husband bought him for my birthday so I would learn to be comfortable driving our full size

saddlebred. Banana was the start of it all also he taught me to drive with confidence he's just a been there done that guy

We owe all we are doing today to Banana teaching us to just love miniature horses

"Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas" a Shadow Oaks Top Banana grandson

I just sold Banana this year as we were not using our geldings much at all and hope to move this

coming year so keeping the #'s down. Banana is once again making little kids happy in his new home

a gentleman who trains full size horses to drive bought him for his grand children.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my mare cocoa when i got her in 2005 and a photo taken the other day (a few weeks after giving birth)


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2012)

Our first miniature, *Eclipse*, who we still own. He was 3mos old when he came home in 1999. He wasn't our first horse (we already had two riding horses), but the first one we took care of ourselves, and the first one we raised. He is a good boy and a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 26, 2012)

My first was Pegasus Valley Star, a 36" bay pinto mare.. I got her in 2003, lost her in 2007 to colic.. She was the sweetest little gal, when I put my arms around her neck she'd out her head over my shoulder and tuck her head back to hug me back.. She got me hooked on the breed, gave me four awesome foals, one of which I bought back after I lost Star, so I still have a little piece of her.. Thought I had more photos of her but can't seem to find them right now..


----------



## GloriaJaney (Nov 26, 2012)

My first miniature is Redrock Santiago F, barn name Cuzco, AMHA/AMHR gelding that came my way from Becky Schulz & Redrock Miniature Horse Farm. I got him in Cody WY from a lady selling off her herd. He was 2 when I got him, coming 4 now. I couldn't ask for a better boy! He's out of Harts Tip Top Flash, looks just like his daddy (except he's out of shape




). He doesn't have a bad habit in him, except he's a food hog. He's driving like a pro after only 3 months of training and he loves the show ring! I have a feeling that we're going to be serious contenders if we keep it up!


​



​


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 26, 2012)

we got our first minis back in 04




These were my daughter first minis.The minis are now own by Tony at Little American.The silver dapple mare passed away back few years ago.

My daughter loved these gals.We only let them go because we changed our breeding program


----------



## atotton (Nov 26, 2012)

What nice horses everyone started out with. I forgot to mention that I brought mine in July 2010 Duey was a weanling and Hope was 2.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 27, 2012)

Heres our first boy "Mountain Views Playday" aka Josh. Whom we still own. We got him when he was 5 months old. He is now 7 1/2. He's not the pretty arab type we look for in the miniatures today but he is one special boy!


----------



## Kendra (Nov 27, 2012)

This is me and my Grandad in 1981 with our first three - Martins Bunny, Sooner States Little Champ & Twinkles.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## kassierae (Nov 27, 2012)

This is my first mini, Fortora Farms Whirl, aka Vegas. She's got so much attitude and is so very opinionated. I bought her to get her out of a bad situation and fell in love with her.











Having a grooming session with her momma






Love her trot...so flowy.






This one shows her opinionated side...trying on her new halter. Not impressed.

I have tons more, but I won't bore you with more


----------



## Lori W (Nov 27, 2012)

My first mini, S&DMs Sally. She was Amish-trained to drive, but very shy and reserved. She's now a wonderful 4-H horse. While not the best conformation (though she has placed in Open shows and even took Grand Champion Halter horse at the fair), she gives a lot of kids the opportunity and 'training' they need to move ahead with their own mini. I so love this little girl!

My 9 year old nephew winning the Under 18 Open Driving class in 2011






Sally posed during a 4-H show with her 4-H handler






One of my favorite pictures of my girl - such a kind eye!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2012)

Our first mini is SRF Masters Touch, aka "Cowboy" that we purchased in January 2004 as a companion for our big horse Target. Since we were already showing Target on the New England Pinto circuit, we had to have a pinto. Cowboy was a 2 year old stallion that the sellers gelded for us, and was clearly going to be a challenge. But he is also adorable, sweet, and has the cutest nicker! Here he is earning the final points he needed for his Pinto Championship. We still have him and he is still a challenge, but serves as a goal for the 4-Hers to work toward.






Photo by Ellen Leffingwell, Photography to Remember


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 27, 2012)

_This is Wacrapas Dapper Dan just off the trailer when I brought him home in February of 2002. He was a 5 year old stallion that had barely even worn a halter. My bil said his name should have been Ivan the Terrible instead of Dapper Dan._

_We have learned from each other and come a long way together. Other horses may come and go but Dapper Dan is here to stay._

_www.cassphoto.com/ddfirstday.jpg_ 

_His name is W a s h i t a s Dapper Dan. The Forum editor always scrambles the first word. There is a river near here by that name, from the Kiowa language._


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 27, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> _This is Wacrapas Dapper Dan just off the trailer when I brought him home in February of 2002. He was a 5 year old stallion that had barely even worn a halter. My bil said his name should have been Ivan the Terrible instead of Dapper Dan._
> 
> _We have learned from each other and come a long way together. Other horses may come and go but Dapper Dan is here to stay._
> 
> ...


AWWWW he looks just like my 1st mini Bob.


----------



## Diva's Girl (Nov 27, 2012)

I just got my first mini, Diva, this year on September 9th for my sweet 16th b-day and my mom's wedding anaversery.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Nov 28, 2012)

Diva was a gift from my husband to Diva's Girl and myself.

It was a suprized to us both when he said we could get a mini horse.

My daugter and I called the lady who was selling her that night before he changed his mind.

He then had to build me a barn for her in a week so I could bring her home.

We both love her so much and can't wait for summer and hopefully our cart.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 3, 2012)

Diva's Girl and Rhondaalaska, yall have the same horse! Thats cool!



I kind of got a little confused at first LOL! Diva's a cutie!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 3, 2012)

My first one was and still is my special boy Hallmark's Boomer's Bentley. I got him in 2009 from Hallmark Miniatures. I met Bentley at the Spooktacular Miniature Horse Show when I was just a spectator and called him my favorite



Then, we went to a local mini sale, and we saw Bentley there. After much presuading to my parents, we brought him home on December 5th, 2009. I will have had him for 3 years this wednsday <3 He has gone from a mini in tip top show shape, to being a fat lazy mini and back to a show mini! I love him to pieces, and even though he can be tough to drive, its so much fun!!!

Ill have to post current pics tomorrow, Its a school night


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's my first, registered name AMHR Soda Jerk. Barn name "Morgan" in full winter coat. He was a total grizzly bear!










Got him and Wyatt the donkey around 2000 when my neighbors moved away and couldn't take him with them. Had no experience with horses other than taking care of them when the neighbors went on vacations. Of course, the potato chip thing then happened over time...





Lost him this summer to cancer and miss him a lot. Have his half sister and little fuzzball daughter though



.


----------



## twister (Dec 5, 2012)

My first mini was De Bomont Macho aka Munchie, he was foaled in Quebec, and I bought him because he was broke to drive, I bought him in 2003. He is the horse that you see in my profile pic


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 9, 2012)

This is my first and only mini (for the moment) Stormys Golden Timber Buck! I felin love with his "FAT" mommy that my friend had and voila...out popped Timber! I just had to have him. This little boy is my WORLD now!!! We plan on having many more minis as soon as it is feasible.






Here he is with his sweet momma


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's my first and only miniature horse, Lil Eowyn (Aywin) Irene. I bought her last Nov. And maybe if I'm not too busy barrel racing, I can breed her =)

Here's when I bought her:

http://s7.postimage.org/7yk3pj50r/018.jpg

And here is now:

http://s14.postimage.org/71zmz7x8h/Eowyn_14.jpg

http://s7.postimage.org/ci0xosca3/IMG_1541.jpg


----------



## KLM (Dec 13, 2012)

My first mini was a rescue and my entry to minis... I had back surgery and a friend kept telling me I needed a mini. I thought no way, what would I do with one of those overgrown dogs! I saw Mick and fell for him. She HATED him and called him ugly, so I bought him. Now 5 years later I have 9 and am very involved with my horses and our NORCAL club!





Now I know what you can do with them!


----------

